
Tell HN: GitHub should suggest that popular projects switch to an organization - jqueryin
Popular unmaintained projects on Github are a real problem. There&#x27;s really no solution other than disgruntled users creating a series of unrelated forks.<p>I believe Github could easily track the number of open issues, closed issues, and number of stars to determine if a popular project is no longer being actively maintained or attended to.<p>In the event a project is no longer being maintained, Github should recommend that the admin switch the repo to a free organization account and add some of the top contributors to the team.<p>I believe it could lead to higher quality (and better maintained) repos. The net benefit being the entire programming community wins.<p>Anyone have thoughts on how a flow like this could be implemented?
======
ratfacemcgee
>if a popular project is no longer being actively maintained or attended to

>the admin switch the repo to a free organization account and add some of the
top contributors to the team

if the admin of a project doesn't care enough to maintain their project, what
makes you think that they would bother adding users to an organisation?

